# Our Newest Boy!!! (Updated Pics)



## that's*satyrical (May 31, 2012)

Here is our newest boy Major. We didn't really need another buck yet but I am really excited to have this little guy. He has the absolute sweetest temperament & follows me around all day while I do the farm chores. I just adore him!! Plus, this guy's momma's udder is out of this world. Add to that his outstanding Rosasharn lines & he is definitely a keeper!! Thanks so much to Nicki at Smithurmonds for this Fabulous Boy!!! 







Here he is a bit camped out but it shows his attitude so I like this pic of him.






And another one of him. Isn't he the cutest???


----------



## lilhill (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations!  Very nice looking little guy!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 1, 2012)

Awwwww!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 1, 2012)

Very cute.  And look at him pose for you!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jun 1, 2012)

I love his little stance in the first photo:  Looks at me...aren't I HANDSOME?  

he's a little cutie for sure!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 1, 2012)

I would love to know how you guys can get a goat to POSE for you.

I can't even get mine to hold still.

Come on, what's the secret.

By the way, that is a sure a cute and precious little goat you have there.

DonnaBelle


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jun 1, 2012)

Very handsome guy there


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 1, 2012)

He is very much his sire's son!  Just as sweet as can be.   I can't wait to see how this boy matures.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! He has been having some tummy issues so had me a little worried for a while, but he is coming around now


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 4, 2012)

I really like the way this little guy is growing out:


----------



## allanimals21 (Jul 4, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I would love to know how you guys can get a goat to POSE for you.
> 
> I can't even get mine to hold still.
> 
> ...


Most of my boys are "posed" when they stop to pee!    Thats the most they hold still.  Mine see the camera and come running.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 4, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I would love to know how you guys can get a goat to POSE for you.
> 
> I can't even get mine to hold still.
> 
> ...


Simple, DonnaBelle, you sit out with the goats and take about 100 pictures and hope you get at least one good one.  With the boys, if you are patient enough, you can catch them in what I call the "pee pose.". They are stretched out a bit more than a show pose, but it works.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 20, 2012)

And Major Cutie got a shave down. I'm pretty  happy with what's underneath. He has some super cute silver moonspots too that don't show up so well in the sunshine but are so adorable!!!


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 20, 2012)

He really has beautiful coloring!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

K-UTEY!!! 

Is it just me or in the first pic did he look EXTREMELY ugly? I mean ABSOLUTELY no offence, but it looks like he has a bald face with reddish fur lining it.... but he doesnt look like that any more!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2012)

Love him!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so pleased with what's underneath all that coat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice looking young man!


----------

